# help! less water added



## xiangpozi (Aug 2, 2013)

hi guys,
I'm new in making liquid soap. today I made a stupid mistake, I only added 1.4times water while dissolving the KOH, the soap has been made for 6hours, it is now traced and very sticky,I don't know what I can do now to make it up, or just leave it? what result it will be?


----------



## lsg (Aug 2, 2013)

You can put the soft soap in a slow cooker and turn on low for several hours.  That should help cook some of the water out of the mixture.


----------



## xiangpozi (Aug 2, 2013)

lsg said:


> You can put the soft soap in a slow cooker and turn on low for several hours.  That should help cook some of the water out of the mixture.


thanks, but I can't catch you. you said to cook some water out of the soap,but now my problem is the water is too less, I'm considering if I can add some water into the soft soap now.


----------



## lsg (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh, I see, the way I read the post you used 1.4 times water as the recipe called for.  If you used less water, just let the soap set until it hardens to see if it is OK.  As long as you used the correct amount of oils in ratio to lye, it should not be lye heavy.


----------

